# Obbligo di fermarsi per investimento animali



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

[h=1]http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2012/12/14/animali-obbligatorio-per-legge-fermarsi-in-caso-di-investimento/446113/


Animali, obbligatorio per legge fermarsi in caso di investimento[/h][h=2]E’ stato infatti pubblicato sulla Gazzetta Ufficiale n.289 il decreto attuativo del ministro delle Infrastrutture e dei Trasporti. "La norma ha preso atto del cambiamento del sentire comune sul dovere di prestare soccorso anche agli animali" commentano Gianluca Felicetti, presidente Lav, e Carla Rocchi, presidente nazionale dell’Enpa[/h]
*di Redazione Il Fatto Quotidiano | 14 dicembre 2012)







[COLOR=#1F1E5A !important]Più informazioni su: Animali, Codice della Strada, Diritti degli animali, Pronto Soccorso.**






Share on oknotizieShare on printShare on emailMore Sharing Services131

*[/COLOR]


*Obbligo di soccorso* in caso di investimento degli *animali*. Prima poteva essere solo una questione di coscienza, ora invece è una legge dello Stato italiano. Chi investe un cane un gatto in strada deve fermarsi per prestare soccorso. Da ieri, infatti, si è rafforzato il cambiamento del* codice della strada,* che ha fissato – dall’estate 2010 – l’obbligo di fermarsi in caso di incidente con un animale, l’equiparazione dello stato di necessità di trasporto di un animale ferito come per una persona, l’*utilizzo di sirena e lampeggiante per ambulanze veterinarie* e mezzi di vigilanza zoofila.
E’ stato infatti pubblicato sulla Gazzetta Ufficiale n.289 il decreto attuativo del ministro delle Infrastrutture e dei Trasporti. “La norma ha preso atto del cambiamento del sentire comune sul dovere di prestare soccorso anche agli animali – commentano Gianluca Felicetti, presidente Lav, e Carla Rocchi, presidente nazionale dell’Enpa -. Le sanzioni irrogate fino ad oggi per le violazioni sono state un esempio positivo per *automobilisti* e* polizie locali.* Nel* decreto* siamo riusciti a far inserire il pieno riconoscimento del privato cittadino che porta per *dovere civico* un animale incidentato in un ambulatorio veterinario, la necessità di intervento anche ai fini della tutela dell’incolumità pubblica e il pieno riconoscimento dell’attività delle Guardie zoofile. Ora le Regioni e i Comuni devono rafforzare i propri compiti di intervento già previsti da altre normative”. Il decreto ministeriale fissa, fra l’altro, le caratteristiche delle autoambulanze veterinarie, le cui attrezzature specifiche saranno individuate dal *ministero della Salute,* la certificazione anche successiva dello stato di necessità di intervento sull’animale da parte di un veterinario e gli stati patologici che fanno scattare questo riconoscimento, ossia trauma grave, ferite aperte, emorragie, alterazione e convulsioni.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Dicembre 2012)

Era ora.
Anzi,era gia' passata da un pezzo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

giustissima ...
ma chi farà rispettare questa legge?

E soprattuto non ho capito come funziona ,non la legge in se ma tutto l'ambaradan che c'è dietro...
Allora supponiamo che prendo sotto un cane lo soccorro porto dal vete... chi paga?
Qualsiasi clinica veterinaria se non hai soldi non cura un bel niente...puoi raccontare quaslsiasi tristissima storia ma non lo cura...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ricordo una volta quando in autostrada vidi un cane abbandonato, eravamo io mia moglie i miei due figli. Lo vedo e penso subito porca paletta quel cane non solo può essere investito ma procurare un'incidente e quindi mettere a rischio delle persone, mi sono fermato a circa due o tre cento metri dal cane, l'ho preso portato in macchina e messo nel bagagliaio, la famiglia mi ha preso per scemo, e scemo mi sono sentito soprattutto quando lo abbandonato trovandomi finalmente in città. 

No comment!


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordo una volta quando in autostrada vidi un cane abbandonato, eravamo io mia moglie i miei due figli. Lo vedo e penso subito porca paletta quel cane non solo può essere investito ma procurare un'incidente e quindi mettere a rischio delle persone, mi sono fermato a circa due o tre cento metri dal cane, l'ho preso portato in macchina e messo nel bagagliaio, la famiglia mi ha preso per scemo, e scemo mi sono sentito soprattutto quando lo abbandonato trovandomi finalmente in città.
> 
> No comment!


Il primo istinto è quello che conta.
La prossima volta trovagli un padrone però


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Il primo istinto è quello che conta.
> La prossima volta trovagli un padrone però


Ed anche una moglie "nuova" 

Mia moglie ha il terrore dei cani, impallidisce si sente male e gli viene da svenire. Evvivaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Duchessa (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed anche una moglie "nuova"
> 
> Mia moglie ha il terrore dei cani, impallidisce si sente male e gli viene da svenire. Evvivaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed anche una moglie "nuova"
> 
> Mia moglie ha il terrore dei cani, impallidisce si sente male e gli viene da svenire. Evvivaaaaaaaaaa!


ma con un cucciolino?
se ne avesse uno da crescere ?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


>


Quando ero fidanzato con mia moglie avevo un cane di razza piccola, mia moglie allora fidanzata si abituò al cagnolino, ma solo a lui non ad altri cani, e da sposati venne con noi. per motivi seri dopo qualche anno dovetti dare il cane a mia madre felice di prenderselo. E' stata la prima volta nella mia vita in cui non avevo un cane accanto a me. Dopo circa nove anni dal matrimonio per diversi motivi si decide di comprare un'altro cane, stavolta dico a me stesso deve essere di razza ( li ho avuto sempre meticci) scelgo un pastore tedesco con pedigree,  mi costo un mucchio di soldoni, dico a mia moglie tranquilla è piccolo ed ha solo tre mesi, ( peccato che tre mesi di un P,T è avere un cane già abbastanza alto e grande di taglia) arrivo a casa il cane scende dalla macchina e lo lascio libero in veranda, mia moglie lo osserva sbiancando in viso, il cane annusa tutto compreso i miei due figli, evita mia moglie perchè a quanto pare ha capito che ha paura o chissà cosa, entra pure in casa il cane, e sempre lontano da mia moglie esplora tutto, nel frattempo mia moglie deve sedersi, sta male ed ha bisogno addirittura di prendere acqua e zucchero. Sbiancata in volto seduta senza la forza di alzarsi dice poche parole clà portalo via, avevi detto che era piccolo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando ero fidanzato con mia moglie avevo un cane di razza piccola, mia moglie allora fidanzata si abituò al cagnolino, ma solo a lui non ad altri cani, e da sposati venne con noi. per motivi seri dopo qualche anno dovetti dare il cane a mia madre felice di prenderselo. E' stata la prima volta nella mia vita in cui non avevo un cane accanto a me. Dopo circa nove anni dal matrimonio per diversi motivi si decide di comprare un'altro cane, stavolta dico a me stesso deve essere di razza ( li ho avuto sempre meticci) scelgo un pastore tedesco con pedigree,  mi costo un mucchio di soldoni, dico a mia moglie tranquilla è piccolo ed ha solo tre mesi, ( peccato che tre mesi di un P,T è avere un cane già abbastanza alto e grande di taglia) arrivo a casa il cane scende dalla macchina e lo lascio libero in veranda, mia moglie lo osserva sbiancando in viso, il cane annusa tutto compreso i miei due figli, evita mia moglie perchè a quanto pare ha capito che ha paura o chissà cosa, entra pure in casa il cane, e sempre lontano da mia moglie esplora tutto, nel frattempo mia moglie deve sedersi, sta male ed ha bisogno addirittura di prendere acqua e zucchero. Sbiancata in volto seduta senza la forza di alzarsi dice poche parole clà portalo via, avevi detto che era piccolo.


te lo dico con il massimo rispetto: ma questa tua moglie è proprio lagna come la dipingi?
magari certe cose le dai per scontate e lei potrebbe essere più aperta in generale di quanto tu non creda.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo dico con il massimo rispetto: ma questa tua moglie è proprio lagna come la dipingi?
> magari certe cose le dai per scontate e lei potrebbe essere più aperta in generale di quanto tu non creda.



Minerva, è lagna? non è lagna? che ne so io. Io so soltanto che ho imparato ad andare incontro sempre a chiunque, cerco la parte migliore di tutto e penso a quella, non sempre una scelta fatta deve essere per forza di cose quella giusta, io accetto questo ragionamento e insomma prendo il lati positivi che ci sono, per il resto ci passo sopra quando posso, ed un cane penso possa essere messo da parte come priorità in una famiglia. E detto da me che sono cresciuto con i cani.....


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva, è lagna? non è lagna? che ne so io. Io so soltanto che ho imparato ad andare incontro sempre a chiunque, cerco la parte migliore di tutto e penso a quella, non sempre una scelta fatta deve essere per forza di cose quella giusta, io accetto questo ragionamento e insomma prendo il lati positivi che ci sono, per il resto ci passo sopra quando posso, ed un cane penso possa essere messo da parte come priorità in una famiglia. E detto da me che sono cresciuto con i cani.....


te lo dicevo per tante piccole cose lette che è facile travisare.
comunque  scusami, c'è da dire che non sono affatto obiettiva in questa cosa dei cani perché, ti dico la sincera verità, per me sarebbe una rinuncia più che dura.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo dicevo per tante piccole cose lette che è facile travisare.
> comunque  scusami, c'è da dire che non sono affatto obiettiva in questa cosa dei cani perché, ti dico la sincera verità, per me sarebbe una rinuncia più che dura.



Non credo tu abbia travisato :mrgreen:. Ora faccio una battuta a scapito tuo :mrgreen:, hai presente te stessa? la tua schicccheria! il tuo modo di porti così da donna di classe? :mrgreen: ecco mia moglie è peggio!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:

La rinuncia è dura, molto dura, rimangono i ricordi di tutti quei cani che ho avuto e che mi hanno sempre fatto compagnia, sai Minerva ricordo il mio secondo cane, avevo già un'età avanzata, circa dieci anni cioè :mrgreen::mrgreen:, un meticcio biondo con l'ossatura da "maciste" altro che pit bull etetc, un giorno stavo scherzando con mia madre ed il cane pensando che stessimo litigando si avvicino a me, aprì la bocca mi prese il polso e mi tirò, lo stesso fece con mia madre. Scrivendo questo ricordo i lamenti del cane misti al ringhiare non cattivo, ma un ringhiare di rabbia per la situazione dove lui non poteva schierarsi ( forse.)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo tu abbia travisato :mrgreen:. Ora faccio una battuta a scapito tuo :mrgreen:, hai presente te stessa? la tua schicccheria! il tuo modo di porti così da donna di classe? :mrgreen: ecco mia moglie è peggio!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> La rinuncia è dura, molto dura, rimangono i ricordi di tutti quei cani che ho avuto e che mi hanno sempre fatto compagnia, sai Minerva ricordo il mio secondo cane, avevo già un'età avanzata, circa dieci anni cioè :mrgreen::mrgreen:, un meticcio biondo con l'ossatura da "maciste" altro che pit bull etetc, un giorno stavo scherzando con mia madre ed il cane pensando che stessimo litigando si avvicino a me, aprì la bocca mi prese il polso e mi tirò, lo stesso fece con mia madre. Scrivendo questo ricordo i lamenti del cane misti al ringhiare non cattivo, ma un ringhiare di rabbia per la situazione dove lui non poteva schierarsi ( forse.)


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo tu abbia travisato :mrgreen:. Ora faccio una battuta a scapito tuo :mrgreen:, hai presente te stessa? la tua schicccheria! il tuo modo di porti così da donna di classe? :mrgreen: ecco mia moglie è peggio!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> La rinuncia è dura, molto dura, rimangono i ricordi di tutti quei cani che ho avuto e che mi hanno sempre fatto compagnia, sai Minerva ricordo il mio secondo cane, avevo già un'età avanzata, circa dieci anni cioè :mrgreen::mrgreen:, un meticcio biondo con l'ossatura da "maciste" altro che pit bull etetc, un giorno stavo scherzando con mia madre ed il cane pensando che stessimo litigando si avvicino a me, aprì la bocca mi prese il polso e mi tirò, lo stesso fece con mia madre. Scrivendo questo ricordo i lamenti del cane misti al ringhiare non cattivo, ma un ringhiare di rabbia per la situazione dove lui non poteva schierarsi ( forse.)


ahahaha touché:mrgreen:
verissimo, son una gran rompicoglioni


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahahaha touché:mrgreen:
> verissimo, son una gran rompicoglioni



No, non è vero non lo sei.




Sono sicuro che anche Gioacchino la pensi alla stessa maniera. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non è vero non lo sei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E io no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva, è lagna? non è lagna? che ne so io. Io so soltanto che ho imparato ad andare incontro sempre a chiunque, cerco la parte migliore di tutto e penso a quella, non sempre una scelta fatta deve essere per forza di cose quella giusta, io accetto questo ragionamento e insomma prendo il lati positivi che ci sono, per il resto ci passo sopra quando posso, ed un cane penso possa essere messo da parte come priorità in una famiglia. E detto da me che sono cresciuto con i cani.....



Dipende dalle priorità ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dipende dalle priorità ...


Le priorità hanno una scala di valore diversa per ognuno di noi, il compromesso viene accettato, spesso per un quiete vivere, e non solo per gli altri, spesso anche per noi stessi. Mi verrebbe da scrivere "purtroppo."


----------

